
All Covid countries show rapid declines by day 25 - joelberman
This is cumbersome, but click on this link, then click on comments, and find the last comment - starts with Cynthia Gong.  Links inside to models
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;annals.org&#x2F;aim&#x2F;fullarticle&#x2F;2762808&#x2F;incubation-period-coronavirus-disease-2019-covid-19-from-publicly-reported
======
mtmail
I think the title meant to be "All Covid patients show rapid declines by day
25". The study looks at China only.

------
standardUser
Not in Italy. Or Spain. Or the United States.

